# Who poisoned Kobe Bryant?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd hate to be the GM, F&B director, or Executive Chef, at that hotel in Sacramento where the Lakers were holed up. This might possibly be the most publicized case of food poisoning in the world. What if the Lakers lose in 7? Hero or Villian? 

Kuan

PS Which hotel was it? Remind me not to eat there.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

The Hyatt Hotel in Sactown did it with a cheeseburger. Here is the article.

Kobe Bryant and the tainted cheesburger


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Move along little doggie!!!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey kuan that was pretty bad , me and my boys are pulling for the Lakers and now its down to one more game . We are going to roast a Duck for the game and hopefiully the Lakers will roast the kings . Should be a great game no matter what . 
Enjoy the game , Doug


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

LA WINS IN OVERTIME! 

Okay, now: LA or NJ????????


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

L.A in 5 , Go Lakers.................................:bounce:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I may live in Jersey and love what Jason Kidd has done for our Nets but Im a realist too. LA will win this. 

But it would be nice if the Nets win. Theyd be lots of partying going on where we are and we could use the extra biz. 

Now if someone could just help out the Knicks.....


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Shawty , if your religiouse you could say a prayer ? Sorry but maybe these games will be good . I hope so . Doug


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I heard on the radio yesterday that a lot of the Nets players actually come from the LA area, and some Lakers -- notably Shaq -- grew up in or around Newark. Pretty funny.

Oh, Shawty, please don't mention the Knicks!


----------

